# Food Photos



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2020)

What happened to the random food photos that used to appear at the top of the Forums page?


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2020)

hmmm...  I don't recall seeing them but, I'm old and don't recall a lot of things..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2020)

Speaking of food photos..

Since purchasing a new laptop with Windows 10 (old one had Windows 7) I can't upload photos from my phone (same phone) and have them come out right side up in DC..

I have always uploaded them from phone to laptop and then into DC..  

It works for FB and other sites but, not on DC..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2020)

Is this the one you mean?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/random-photo-thread-the-sequel-55784.html#post797059


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Speaking of food photos..
> 
> Since purchasing a new laptop with Windows 10 (old one had Windows 7) I can't upload photos from my phone (same phone) and have them come out right side up in DC..
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem.

What I do is double click the photo to open it with "Photos" option. Then on top navigation bar rotate picture till it's right way up. Close that window. It should now post right way up.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I had the same problem.
> 
> What I do is double click the photo to open it with "Photos" option. Then on top navigation bar rotate picture till it's right way up. Close that window. It should now post right way up.
> 
> ...


I don't understand. Are you doing this in the DC post? Are you doing this on your phone? Are you doing it on your 'puter?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Speaking of food photos..
> 
> Since purchasing a new laptop with Windows 10 (old one had Windows 7) I can't upload photos from my phone (same phone) and have them come out right side up in DC..
> 
> ...


 


taxlady said:


> I don't understand. Are you doing this in the DC post? Are you doing this on your phone? Are you doing it on your 'puter?


 I was addressing the above statement in red. The picture is sent from phone to laptop then posted on DC.


Open picture on laptop. Rotate it. Close that window. Then upload to DC and post.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 25, 2020)

Andy, they're missing!  I used to like clicking on them. Often it was a throwback to someone we miss.  
Their were some real good shots in those albums.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2020)

Silversage said:


> Andy, they're missing!  I used to like clicking on them. Often it was a throwback to someone we miss.
> Their were some real good shots in those albums.



They disappeared in the last couple of days. I enjoyed clicking through them too.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I was addressing the above statement in red. The picture is sent from phone to laptop then posted on DC.
> 
> 
> *Open picture on laptop. Rotate it. Close that window. Then upload to DC and post.*



Did this and it came out sideways instead of upside down.. I'll keep fiddling with it.. 

Thank you, msmofet..  
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 25, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> What happened to the random food photos that used to appear at the top of the Forums page?



Please accept my apology, Andy..  

It wasn't really my intent to take over your thread...

Ross


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

Silversage said:


> Andy, they're missing! I used to like clicking on them. Often it was a throwback to someone we miss.
> Their were some real good shots in those albums.


 If you click on Member Photos link in the Nav Bar above it takes you to a page with albums broken down into Categories. Member food pictures are in there.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> If you click on Member Photos link in the Nav Bar above it takes you to a page with albums broken down into Categories. Member food pictures are in there.
> 
> View attachment 38498
> 
> View attachment 38499



That's always been there but it's not what I'm referring to.

I'm asking about the four randomly changing fotos at the top of the forums page just below the DC logo.

I should point out that I use Version 1.0 of this sight rather than Version 3.0.  You can change from one to the other at the bottom of the forums page.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Did this and it came out sideways instead of upside down.. I'll keep fiddling with it..
> 
> Thank you, msmofet..
> Ross


 Sometimes I need to click rotate 2 or 3 times to get it right way up.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Sometimes I need to click rotate 2 or 3 times to get it right way up.



You have to rotate and upload 2 or 3 times or just rotate 2 or 3 times?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

taxlady said:


> You have to rotate and upload 2 or 3 times or just rotate 2 or 3 times?



Rotate the picture on my laptop before uploading to forum. And I preview posts just to be sure before it goes live.

The hot dog picture had to be rotated 2x before it was right side up.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Rotate the picture on my laptop before uploading to forum. And I preview posts just to be sure before it goes live.
> 
> The hot dog picture had to be rotated 2x before it was right side up.



Well, having to rotate a picture in photo editing software 2 or 3 times is not at all unusual. I am under the impression that isn't the problem. This has come up before, where someone has a picture on their computer that is right way up, but is sideways or upside down once it is uploaded to DC. Now, for all I know, those people fixed the picture and forgot to save the fixed version or saved the fixed version with a different name or in a different place and then uploaded the sideways or upside down picture.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> That's always been there but it's not what I'm referring to.
> 
> *I'm asking about the four randomly changing fotos at the top of the forums page just below the DC logo.*
> 
> I should point out that I use Version 1.0 of this sight rather than Version 3.0.  You can change from one to the other at the bottom of the forums page.



Oh my gosh, you're right. They're gone. I used to LOVE flipping through those.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Cooking said:


> Please accept my apology, Andy..
> 
> It wasn't really my intent to take over your thread...
> 
> Ross



At least you weren't reamed like I was 

(not this thread, a different one)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 25, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> That's always been there but it's not what I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm asking about the four randomly changing fotos at the top of the forums page just below the DC logo.
> 
> I should point out that I use Version 1.0 of this sight rather than Version 3.0.  You can change from one to the other at the bottom of the forums page.



I have no clue, they went missing for me, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2020)

Those photos are on only laptops, as far as I know. I hadn't noticed their absence when I was on my laptop a few days ago. I usually have better powers of observation...

Sadly, I've not been able to see most photos in threads on my phone or tablet for the last several months. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the app and nothing changes. I try to catch up when I do use my laptop, but I'm sure I missed some good ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 25, 2020)

I only use a laptop, the photos are missing from the page they were displayed on.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only use a laptop, the photos are missing from the page they were displayed on.



I use a desktop and they're gone for me too.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only use a laptop, the photos are missing from the page they were displayed on.


 


Linda0818 said:


> I use a desktop and they're gone for me too.


Yup laptop also most of the time. No pictures.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 25, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Yup laptop also most of the time. No pictures.



It's too bad. I enjoyed those pics and got into some interesting conversations with the owners of them.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2020)

Yay!! The photos are back!


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 28, 2020)

Excellent


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 28, 2020)

I noticed it missing this morning also. I'm pretty sure it was there yesterday. Maybe it took the day off.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 28, 2020)

Whomp! There it is!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yay!  I love that feature.


----------

